# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Log

## xxblazenlowxx

Going to start a log to keep track of things

Today 209lbs 6. Not sure of BF

Link to my diet 

Running Weekly
160mg Test 
75mg deca 

Getting ready to donate blood and blast

Attachment 180166

Attachment 180167

----------

